# Solved: Acronis 'True Image' error message



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Suddenly I have been confronted with an error message when trying to create a backup file with 'True Image.' I found mention of the exact same problem and the suggested solution using a Google search. I have pasted that info below. However, I can not figure out how to access the "control panel" mentioned.
How do I do this? Also, if there is another solution, please post it. 
Thanks. {redoak} 

Wilders Security Forums > Official Acronis Support Forum > Acronis True Image > E00640068-RPC server
PDA

View Full Version : E00640068-RPC server
bluesman821
November 16th, 2004, 11:11 PM
I receive the above error code when trying to create full backup of hard drive.
E00640068:Failed to create the scheduled task.
Error#1722-The RPC server is unavailable.
I am using True Image 8.0 with the latest updates.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
helper
December 9th, 2004, 01:04 PM
Go to control panel / services.

Make sure the acronis scheduler is running. If not... Start it and
set its run properities to auto


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Right click on My Computer, Manage, Services, and check to see if the service mentioned is started. Here's the services display you should see. Note that the scheduler is the first one in the list.


----------



## Arky (Aug 17, 2004)

Acronis True Image is a very robust program and works flawlessly unless one of the files is missing or a registry run command is missing for scheduler2 or True Image Monitor as shown in the attached screen shot.

Probably the simplest repair approach is to reinstall True Image.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

Thanks to you both for the reponse. I am going to file the info for future reference should it be needed.
I had turned off the 'service' thinking that "scheduler" pertained only to automatic scheduling of backups, which I do not need. My short term memory is not too good, so I did not recall "messing" with Acronis only a short while ago. 
{redoak}


----------

